# Government plans on releasing M1911 pistols to the open market



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am sure some of the diehard collectors on here already know the government plans on releasing remaining M1911’s to a good home. I haven’t been shooting 1911’s for a long time, but In my limited experience, not much compares to the buttery action, light crisp trigger pull, and the near perfect grip angle of a Colt. I love my Colt 1911’s, and to have one that protected our brave soldiers during close quarters battle would be awesome. I am not about collecting a pristine firearm and staring at it forever. I would like a gun that was used to serve and protect. It wouldn’t matter if it was not all matching numbers or anything because the story that gun could possibly tell would make it valuable to me. The marine corps MARSOC Raiders still choose this venerable weapon as a close quarters sidearm. The story of Alvin York is yet again proof that the 1911 has the punch needed to fend off multiple attacker’s even with a so called “limited capacity.” https://www.google.com/amp/taskandpurpose.com/army-selling-m1911-pistols/amp/


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the about the transfer to the CMP. The chance to own a shooter 1911 sounds good. Do you know the procedure the purchase?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am not sure yet, but I am looking into it. Once I find out, I will post a link or description of how to obtain one.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishingisfun said:


> Thanks for sharing the about the transfer to the CMP. The chance to own a shooter 1911 sounds good. Do you know the procedure the purchase?


It should be on this website when available ( here are the m1 Garands for sale)
http://thecmp.org/cmp_sales/rifle_sales/m1-garand/


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Requirements here:
http://thecmp.org/cmp_sales/rifle_sales/eligibility-requirements/
Its a good chance its going to be a couple years before you will see them for sale


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I picked mine up from a gun show but mine is a Remington rand (type writer company that was one of 5 companies that made pistols during WWII). Collectors are big on m1911’s and m1911a1’s and maybe if these flood the market it’ll bring the prices down. It took me a while to find one that was all “correct” and had the original finish but yet it still ran $1500 . That being said, a type 3 Remington rand which is what I have is the most common m1911a1 that was produced. Any colt was on average atleast $1k more (I was really looking for a colt). Buying these things as it is right now you have to be extremely careful and know what you’re looking at if you don’t want to get burned. Know the serial numbers, types of fonts for serial numbers and US army marks as far as the different manufacturers, the style finish as far as dates/manufacturers, barrel markings, and markings on small parts such as thumb safeties or main spring housings, blue finish, dulite finish, parkerized finished, grips, inspector stamps for dates/manufacturers, etc etc. unless of course you don’t care about that stuff and just want to own one which is fine too. On another note, the m1911’s from WWI had 0 hardening done on any of them and it is advised not to shoot them very much if at all. The m1911a1’s produced during WWII had the last few inches of slide hardened and around the slide stop notch and if you look at enough pictures you’ll be able to tell by the darker color. If you do insist on shooting these, replace the recoil spring and shoot something that’s not very hot ammo wise so you’re not left with a $1k paper weight. I was reading over details on a singer that’s about to go to auction and is expected to sell for nearly $200k. Singer is the sewing machine company that had a govt contract in 1941 and only produced 500 very high quality pistols before the contract was dropped for them to make other smaller intricate parts like bomber sights. All of the singers are thought to have gone to air crews and about only 70 or so are thought to exist today. I’m very curious about this to see what all they still have in inventory as far as rare m1911’s and a1’s. Of course a lot of these have probably been rebuilt a number of times and have all mixed matched parts in them but just by looking at them that would be obvious. There should also be arsenal stamps on them. But who knows, a fresh gem or two could pop up.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Welp just saw that the singer I mentioned earlier sold for $360k. So when you tack on all the extra fees of buying from an auction house you’re probably looking at a $450k pistol.....should’ve just bought a glock


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

To all CMP constituents:
The CMP Board of Directors has discussed at length how the sales of 1911s would be handled, if the CMP were to ever receive them from the United States Army.
Some preliminary decisions:

Decisions concerning the grade and pricing of the 1911s will not be made until inspection has occurred of a substantial quantity which will take an estimated 150 days post receipt.
All laws pertaining to the sale of 1911s by CMP will be strictly obeyed.
Potential purchasers will have to provide to CMP a new set of documents exhibiting: 1) proof of U.S. Citizenship, 2) proof of membership in a CMP affiliated club, 3) proof of participation in a marksmanship activity, 4) a new form 2A with notary, 5) successful completion of a NICS background check, 6) a signed copy of the 01 Federal Firearms License in which the 1911 will be transferred to. 
The CMP customer will be required to complete a form 4473 in person and successfully complete another NICS check by the recipient FFL holder before the pistol can be transferred.
Qualified CMP customer will only be allowed to purchase one 1911 per calendar year.
No 1911s available in the CMP stores, or on line, only mail order sales.
CMP will set the date in which it will accept orders for the 1911s. The date will be posted to the world.
Orders will only be accepted via mail order delivery.
Orders will only be accepted post marked on the date or after, no early orders.
Once CMP receives 10,000 orders, customer names will be loaded into the Random Number Generator.
The Random Number Generator will provide a list of names in sequence order through a random picking process to CMP. 
Customers will be contacted in the sequence provided by the Random Number Generator.
When the customer is contacted a list of 1911 grades and pricing options that are available will be offered for selection of one.
As CMP proceeds down the sequenced list less grade and pricing options will be available. Again, this done completely random.
Mark Johnson
Chief Operating Officer
Civilian Marksmanship Program


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have herd starting price when they grade them will be around $1K. When I got out of Army a
new Series 70 was $100. A GI 1911 was hard to get $50 out of. That was before 1911s were a 
big deal. I don't believe I will be buying rebuilt GI 1911s at that price. I wish they would do away
with CMP and go back to DMC.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

everything was cheaper in the DMC days, so was a loaf of bread


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Orlando said:


> everything was cheaper in the DMC days, so was a loaf of bread


I'm not talking in terms of the value of a dollar in terms of cheapness. I'm talking the way CMP is
run. The DMC was the Director of Civilian Marksmanship, mission was to premote civilians with
support of government surplus arms and ammunition, for people that were engaged in such 
persuits. The CMP has gotten away from that and gone into retail sales. These guns should not
be sold to people buying them for resale. The govt goes from one extreme to another. They were
paying [email protected] to have M1s destroyed a few years ago, the last I herd they want $700 for a low
grade example.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I know what you are saying but CMP has done more than DMC ever did. Look at all the ranges etc they have built. Just built a 20 million dollar range in Anniston .
CMP does all these things through the "sales" of firearms etc, etc. Little Jonny and Suzie isnt shooting Garands and 1911's
I say the more they can get for them the better to fund these programs. They arent in existence to supply us with cheap surplus weapons anyway


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Orlando said:


> I know what you are saying but CMP has done more than DMC ever did. Look at all the ranges etc they have built. Just built a 20 million dollar range in Anniston .
> CMP does all these things through the "sales" of firearms etc, etc. Little Jonny and Suzie isnt shooting Garands and 1911's
> I say the more they can get for them the better to fund these programs. They arent in existence to supply us with cheap surplus weapons anyway


I disagree with that. DMC did a lot through 100s of small gun clubs and supported Boy Scouts. 
CMP is like all govt political programs, they spend millions on fancy things around the big areas
and do next to nothing for small town America. NRA does more for the small guys.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I just read that as well Drm that they’ll be starting out around $1k. As of now that’s a pretty fair price.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

MIGHTY said:


> I picked mine up from a gun show but mine is a Remington rand (type writer company that was one of 5 companies that made pistols during WWII). Collectors are big on m1911’s and m1911a1’s and maybe if these flood the market it’ll bring the prices down. It took me a while to find one that was all “correct” and had the original finish but yet it still ran $1500 . That being said, a type 3 Remington rand which is what I have is the most common m1911a1 that was produced. Any colt was on average atleast $1k more (I was really looking for a colt). Buying these things as it is right now you have to be extremely careful and know what you’re looking at if you don’t want to get burned. Know the serial numbers, types of fonts for serial numbers and US army marks as far as the different manufacturers, the style finish as far as dates/manufacturers, barrel markings, and markings on small parts such as thumb safeties or main spring housings, blue finish, dulite finish, parkerized finished, grips, inspector stamps for dates/manufacturers, etc etc. unless of course you don’t care about that stuff and just want to own one which is fine too. On another note, the m1911’s from WWI had 0 hardening done on any of them and it is advised not to shoot them very much if at all. The m1911a1’s produced during WWII had the last few inches of slide hardened and around the slide stop notch and if you look at enough pictures you’ll be able to tell by the darker color. If you do insist on shooting these, replace the recoil spring and shoot something that’s not very hot ammo wise so you’re not left with a $1k paper weight. I was reading over details on a singer that’s about to go to auction and is expected to sell for nearly $200k. Singer is the sewing machine company that had a govt contract in 1941 and only produced 500 very high quality pistols before the contract was dropped for them to make other smaller intricate parts like bomber sights. All of the singers are thought to have gone to air crews and about only 70 or so are thought to exist today. I’m very curious about this to see what all they still have in inventory as far as rare m1911’s and a1’s. Of course a lot of these have probably been rebuilt a number of times and have all mixed matched parts in them but just by looking at them that would be obvious. There should also be arsenal stamps on them. But who knows, a fresh gem or two could pop up.


The Colts were about 1:30, there was a magazine article on production back in 70s. I have owned
50+ GIs and the only Colt had been a Color Guard Gun and was one of the two that I had any idea 
of their history.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

As far as the a1’s, Remington Rand made the most followed by colt, Ithaca, union switch and signal, then singer. Remington Rand made over 875,000 and colt was right around 630,000. Almost twice as many as the Ithaca’s but they still sell for more on average. I’ve always wanted one of the commercial colts that had all the markings obliterated and restamped with military/government marks. One things for sure with the colts, there’s all kinds of stuff you have to keep an eye out for when determining correctness.


----------



## Joe Ambrosio (Dec 8, 2017)

Wonder what the odds are of getting one, even if you meet all the criteria?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Joe Ambrosio said:


> Wonder what the odds are of getting one, even if you meet all the criteria?


Very Good


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

CMP sponsers events all over the US
http://thecmp.org/competitions/


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hasn’t there been some new updates to this?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

nothing is going to happen for some time. IMO someone at CMP jumped the gun on these. They dont even have them in their possession yet


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MIGHTY said:


> Hasn’t there been some new updates to this?


There was an update on Dec 12th.....I'll try to post.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is the latest info from Dec12th...

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...07623&ca=f3c4ebed-9d87-4858-a0e3-682779c7c4f5


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

but nothing has changed................


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

sheesh, I’m not a member so I probably won’t even try. There’s always gun shows.....


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

By the way, might as well post some pictures if anyone has any GI 1911’s......these are pretty much the only guns I’m interested in anymore.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Remington Rand


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome! I have a type 3 myself


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Colt NM hard Ball gun, was told it was done by the army.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Lotta work done to that one. Slide, sights, trigger, hammer, front strap mods. Can’t tell by the picture does it have an inspector stamp behind the trigger?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Has a P by the magazine release and a FJA behind the trigger and crossed cannons on the right side below the rear sight.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Thought i could make out the FJA. That would make it either a Remington Rand frame or Ithaca frame but id have to see the US property marks to be sure. Should also have an arched mainspring housing. Not much in the lines of collectible but its probably a great shooter!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Colt frame and slide


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

It’s a Remington Rand frame. Frank J. Atwood’s initials were never stamped on any colt frames.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2018/01...oric-m1911-pistol-from-us-army-stockpile.html


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if they are going to have pictures of individual guns listed that they are selling? I’ve heard people saying they’ll probably start out around $1k and on up and some of the better examples or ones that are less common might be auctioned off? I’d love to to look through these if possible when they do come up for sale


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

No they will not be individually pictured,they will be sold as graded. You would read the grade description and they will be sold/priced accordingly. Would be all to time consuming to picture every pistol they have for sale.
The higher auction items would be pictured
No different than the other firearms they sell now


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

appreciate the info Orlando, I had a feeling there was too many guns to take pictures of. Still would be interesting to read descriptions. Buying one unseen however......


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I understand your concerns but its no different than buying Garands for just as much and in some cases more $$$
I have bought from CMP for years and have no concerns. If you expect to get exactly what the grade description states you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’m thinking too much from a collecting stand point. i just have to remind myself that these all belong to the govt and not bubba in his basement. $1000 for a refinished mix master is border line acceptable (as long as it was done by the military) and the collectibility has started going up these because of the prices of correct guns with original finish are very high. It’ll be interesting to see if maybe there are some correct lightly used gems though.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> It’ll be interesting to see if maybe there are some correct lightly used gems though.


You can bet there will be or arsenal rebuilt and not used since rebuild. Those will go to auction though and guys with very deep pockets will get those


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

That’s what I’m getting at. I bet the vast majority of these have through an arsenal at least once and had worn out parts replaced and the finish redone then put into storage for later use or like now, to be sold off. These are the guns that should be selling for around $1000. I doubt they kept any rusted battered firearms fresh off a battlefield from decades ago. It’ll be interesting to see what people find


----------

